# Noise complaint from a neighbour.



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

We have received a letter from our local council informing us of a complaint of a dog barking from our property, that dog is our puppy Juno, she is 15 weeks now, and we believe she has come on a lot and settled down more as each day passes.

I understand a complaint as I know it can drive people up the wall, but id much prefer to be approached by the person affected rather than an official complaint.

The council are offering a bark collar, I have emailed them back telling them I understand how ever she is still a pup,having professional training and is cared for very well, despite the leaflet they send with there letter.

Im thinking of writing a generic letter/apology to our neighbours asking them to document times and dates of noise so we can see if there is a pattern, as the only time she did bark that we are aware of is feed times or excitement,if she is left alone she moans /bark for a few minutes until she relises she is getting no were then she goes to sleep.

She may bark while we are out but we return at different times and everytime she is asleep when we return.

Your thoughts and suggestions please?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Set up a web cam and document it yourself. That way, if the neighbour is being unreasonable, you have evidence to offer the council. In the council By laws, there is normally a guideline for excessive barking and acceptable barking. So perhaps look that up and see if the video evidence exceeds that level.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Rob,

Yes I agree it was rather unreasonable of your neighbours to complain to the council without first talking to you.

We had the same years ago as one of our neighbours complained that our then Gt Dane used to bark during the day and wake him up when he was on night duty and trying to sleep during the day. They said the dog was stressed, but my take was she only barked when someone came near the house as she was a good guard dog.

I know my Vizsla pup howled for a while when we started leaving him for a few hours when he was 10 wks. That was basically because he was stressed by being shut in his crate. We solved that one by leaving the crate door open. 

However that is not your problem. I would go and see the neighbours that complained and apologise. As you have suggested, ask them when the puppy barks or howls. I wouldn't leave him for more than two hours until you sort this out. Some suggestions:

1) Caesar Milans has some great free videos on Youtube, on this subject.
2) Get an Adaptill Diffuser they are really great for this sort of problem. Most vets sell them or you can order one via ebay.
3) Try filling a Konk with treats or peanut butter to keep her occupied. Marrow bones (raw - never cooked).
4) Once she goes 2 hrs with out barking gradually increase the time you are away.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rob - the cam is the way to go - I do not think the neighbor is going to stop complaining - We live in a world that instead of just coming over and talking about it and getting to meet the pup and you to work it out - let the goverment take care of it - what a sissy the neighbor must be!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

we have had exactly the same problem - we received a letter last week from our managing agents saying they had had numerous complaints of a dog barking.

We know for a fact it was on one occasion (only time puppy was left on her own) and the first time she was left. She now spends the day at my parents. We found out it was the cleaners. We had already apologised to our neighbours in advance as we knew she would cry.

Some people are so annoying - we have very noisy neighbours who party until 4am but we have never mentioned it to anyone. Very frustrating.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Uhhhh don't get me started on neighbours ours complained about Harry a few weeks back while I was doing the nursery pick up he was quiet when I left and got home but I knew my neighbour was telling the truth as he said he was howling (the roo roo roo noise) but his wife two days ago came to me and said "you'll have to do something about your dog he's not stopped since you left the house" funny that as I opened my boot out jumped Harry who had been at the beach with me lol either there's a dog ghost in my house or my neighbours need to get a life and stop making up stories sorry need to let of steam  but I will defo be trying the webcam idea hehe


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I had this problem with my neighbour last year, I just had Darcy for about 2 days, she was 6 weeks old and I had nipped out for half an hour, when I got back the neighbour was at the door saying she thought the dog was in distress...............yes I said you are correct she has just been ripped from her mother, I would feel distressed as well.......nowadays when we go out Darcy goes into her crate with all her toys and the TV or radio on for her, I find it keeps out background noise like people passing by or the postman at the door. she loves her crate and treats it as sanctuary....everyone moans at dogs barking, but when it comes to noisey neighbours playing music to loud to late nobody says a word.........there that's my rant over..


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We're lucky to have loud, barking dogs living on every side of us in our neighborhood... the people behind us own 2! ;D

My mom's neighbors did complain about her little dogs barking. (These same neighbors own an intact pitbull who has fighting scars and regularly escapes into the neighborhood. : )

I agree the best solution is to set up a camera and see just how noisy your pup is. Also, turn on the radio to a talk station or leave a sitcom playing on the TV when you leave. This always helped Riley to relax and sleep while we were gone. The sound of voices seemed to make her believe there were still people in the house.


----------

